# So Cal Audi Q7 Deals



## GodziLLaH (Nov 16, 2009)

I was wondering if you live in So.Cal what did you pay for you 2010 Audi Q7 and how much did you put down? I am actually looking to lease an Audi Q7. The best price i've seen is $650 a month w/ Navigation from AudiMV. I am looking to get an Audi Q7 with Premium Plus and wish to put 0 down but wouldnt mind putting something down.
Thank you.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: So Cal Audi Q7 Deals (GodziLLaH)*

Make sure you look at the TDI .. I have it and it's great. 25 mpg and around 590 miles per fill up. Torque is great as is acceleration. Within a few months, ECU flash will be available and take the HP to 294 and 630 nM torque. Beats the hell out of the 3.6 and 4.2 options!


----------

